# 40 lb Whole Pig



## Big Ron1 (May 15, 2008)

This will be for a graduation luau.  Never cooked on before, but I am sure I can do it.  I need help from fine ladies and gents like you all. . .

1.) I am sure I need to go to a butcher, but what terms do I need to ask for?  I have heard dressed, and splayed (backbone taken out) etc.
2.) How much $$ do these run, and how many should a 40 lb pig feed?
3.) I would just charge a flat rate for the hog, is this wrong?
4.) Should I offer more of a package deal with this or just do the pig as requested?
5.) What sides or condiments go with this?
6.) I have heard roughly 10 lbs per hour, I am budgeting 6 hours to cook this, (if I get this job) sound about right?

Please educate me!!


----------



## wittdog (May 15, 2008)

The one thing I know is a 40lb pig isn't going to yeild a lot of meat.
The smaller the pig the more cost per lb as well...


----------



## Unity (May 15, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The one thing I know is a 40lb pig isn't going to yeild a lot of meat.


I had to compare it to something to visualize size -- that's about the weight of a bassett hound. 

--John
(Not recommending dog Q.   )


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 15, 2008)

is that 40 lbs on the hoof?   You'll get almost 11 lbs of cooked meat.

is that 40 lbs dressed?  you'll get closer to 16 lbs of cooked meat.


----------



## Rag1 (May 15, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> is that 40 lbs on the hoof?   You'll get almost 11 lbs of cooked meat.
> 
> is that 40 lbs dressed?  you'll get closer to 16 lbs of cooked meat.



I agree with Cappy. My spread sheet calculations show 14 # for a 40# dressed wt. However, that ratio of loss is for larger hogs, where a little piggy will yield even less. Plus, like wittdog said, instead of $1.50/# it jumps to $2.50/#
Little pigs are pricey. There is a break point where for the same money you can buy a larger pig and everybody takes some meat home.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 17, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is this spread sheet calculation that you speak of ??


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's an Excel sheet that I made up that accepts variables like kill to dress wt loss, cook wt loose, purchase price, misc overhead costs, fuel costs, etc. AND provides profit, price per serving, cust price, yields, etc.
Not particularly user friendly but works for me and very adjustable.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2008)

Bob, I use this chart for smaller cooks, less than a hundred pounds.


http://community.webshots.com/photo/209 ... 3490GMqdpT


----------



## Chiles (Jun 17, 2008)

Mitchell's used whole hogs at the Big Apple BBQ.  When I asked about grill space versus the number of people he expected to feed, I got a wink in return.

The whole hogs (actually, 5 split and on 5 different pits) were for as much for show as for food.  I was told that they had plenty of butts cooking around the sides to blend in with the pulled whole hog so they would have enough to feed the NY crowds.  Everyone raved about their Q.

Depending on the number of people you have to feed, I would think this would be a great way to get the lbs of product you need and have the presentation of the pig as well.

-Chiles
(Still learning with every post)


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 18, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bob, I use this chart for smaller cooks, less than a hundred pounds.
> 
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/photo/209 ... 3490GMqdpT



Thanks for the spread sheet 8)


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 18, 2008)

yes me to :     what he said!


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 18, 2008)

yes me to :     what he said!


----------

